# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مشکلات کنکوریها (استرس، تست زنی و مطالعه) >  رتبه برتری ها و شکست خورده ها این راه

## .dr

سلام

از رتبه برتری ها و افراد شکست خورده آزمون سراسری می خواهم به ما پشت کنکوری ها یا حتی افرادی که بار اولشون هست که می خواهند کنکور بدن و رتبه برتر شوند راهنمایی و کمک کنن
به نظر من بهترین افرادی که می تونن کمک کن افرادی اند که خودشون هم با تموم وجود در این راه درگیر باشن

رمز موفقیت شما که باعث برتر شدنتون نسبت به دیگران شده چیه؟

رمز شکست شما که باعث برتر نشدنتون نسبت به دیگران شده چیه؟

میدونم هممون میدونیم که تو این زمان محدود نمیشه همه راه ها رو رفت تا بهترین راه موفقیت رو پیدا کرد ولی با لطف شما میشه تعداد این راه های فراوان رنگی به نظر درست رو به حداقل رساند.

اگه ممکنه رشته و رتبه و منطقه خودتون و سالی که کنکور دادین رو بگین تا بیشتر راهنمایی بشه وحتی برنامه ،منبع و .... تمام کار های که برای برتر شدن کرده اید.

 :Y (592):

----------


## Diamond76

به نظرم مهمترین عاملی که میتونه باعث بشه کنکور خوبی بدید علاقه اس،اگه یه نفر بهترین کتاب هارو طبق بهترین برنامه ها مطالعه کنه ولی با بی میلی و بی رغبتی  :Yahoo (114):  قطعا نتیجه دلخواهش رو نمیگیره

مورد بعد این که موقع درس خوندن با تمرکز درس بخونید و واسه این که این تمرکز رو داشته باشید باید سبک زندگیتون رو کمی تغییر بدید(خودتون میدونید چی میگم... :Yahoo (50): )

مورد بعدتر هم این که اگه مقدوره گوشی و تبلت رو بزارید کنار و اصلا بهش فکر نکنید :Yahoo (6): 

(رتبه 702 منطقه 3 | ریاضی | 95)

----------


## Dayi javad

*ی جست و جو بکنی تاپیکی در همین مورد پیدا میکنی !

فقط در این حد بگم که !

تلاش + آرامش + تلاش + هدف + تلاش + برنامه ریزی درست + منابع خوب + تلاش + تلاش*

----------


## fan

سلام دوستِ عزیز؛من امسال برای۴ اُمین بار میخوام کنکور بدم.امسال مطمئناً به چیزی که میخوام میرسم.✌میدونی چرا اینقدر با اطمینان میگم؟چون میدونم سالهای گذشته چه اشتباهاتی کردم و امسال هرگز اون اشتباهات رو تکرار نمیکنم.میدونم اگر تمامِ تلاشم رو بکنم حتماً موفق میشم.فرمولِ شکست::خواب بیش از حد+توجه به حرف و افکار و خواسته دیگران+نگرانی بابت مسائلِ پیشِ پا افتاده و یا فردایِ نیامده+عدم اعتماد به نفس و ترس از شکست+عدم الویت بندیِ کارها+عدم ترکِ عادات بد+اعتیاد به شبکه های اجتماعی و فیلم و سریال(من خودم اعتیاد به اینترنت و فیلم و سریالم از بین رفت به کمک نظراتِ دوستان تو انجمن)+محدود کردنِ خود به حصار خانه و عدم تفریحِ به اندازه و مناسب.ببین فقط بدون،درگیر حواشی نشو.صبح فقط با فکر درس پاشو و با خودت بگو امروز روز خیلی خوبیه و من میخوام برم سرکارم مثل همه مردم.اصلاً به بازی کامپیوتری و فیلم و سریالهایی که دنبال میکنی و یا میخوان تولید بشن و...فکر نکن.من خودم با این ترفند الان اصلا فکرم سمت حواشی نمیره.اصلا سراغِ فیلمها و سریالهایِ جدید نرو،یعنی شروع نکن سریالی رو ببینی.و اصلاً وارد سایتهای سرگرمی نشو.به افکار و خواسته های دیگران و اینکه اگه تمام تلاشت رو بکنی ولی درس یادت بره و رد بشی فکر نکن.مطمئن باش اگر درگیر حواشی نشی و محکم و استوار و با دلی شاد و افکارِ مثبت درس بخونی و ایستگاه هایِ مروری و جبرانیِ متعددی برایِ خودت تعیین کنی،حتماً بهترین رو بدست میاری.اصلا دیگران رو پیگیر نباش و خودت رو باهاشون مقایسه نکن.راهِ خودت رو پیدا کن و به جلو نگاه کن و با سرعت و قدرت حرکت کن.

فرستاده شده از SM-T815ِ من با Tapatalk

----------


## .dr

ممنون از نظراتون

رمز اصلی شکست من اونایی که شما گفتید یکم هست ولی بیشتر 

1- تست نزدن ( چون همیشه دو گذینه رو حذف میکنم بعد بین دو گ
ذینه دیگه گیر میکنم همیشه هم گذینه اشتباه انتخاب میکنم)
همیشه برای مرور میگم نه باید بازم کتاب و جزوه بخونم دیگه وقت تست خسته میشم ونمیزنم

2- نمیدونم چرا با اشتیاق نمیخونم همیشه با بی رغبتی میخونم ( به خاطر فاصله زیادی که با کنکور داشتم یا از حفظ بودن کتاب خلاصه نمیدونم)

----------


## mrmm1376

> سلام
> 
> از رتبه برتری ها و افراد شکست خورده آزمون سراسری می خواهم به ما پشت کنکوری ها یا حتی افرادی که بار اولشون هست که می خواهند کنکور بدن و رتبه برتر شوند راهنمایی و کمک کنن
> به نظر من بهترین افرادی که می تونن کمک کن افرادی اند که خودشون هم با تموم وجود در این راه درگیر باشن
> 
> رمز موفقیت شما که باعث برتر شدنتون نسبت به دیگران شده چیه؟
> 
> رمز شکست شما که باعث برتر نشدنتون نسبت به دیگران شده چیه؟
> 
> ...


کلا چون دیر به فکر کنکور افتادم و کلا سر اکثر کلاسها به دلیل شیرین کاری هام اخراج بودم و از پایه مشکل داشتم رتبه ام داغان شد  :Yahoo (68):

----------


## mrmm1376

برای موفقیت باید به اینده ات امیدوار باشی و تلاش و تلاش و تلاشششششششششش کنی و بدونی که به چیزی که میخوای میرسی نه فقط یه تصور ذهنی باید ایمان قلبی داشته باشی « شبیه معلم دینی شدم  :Yahoo (20):  »

----------


## .dr

> برای موفقیت باید به اینده ات امیدوار باشی و تلاش و تلاش و تلاشششششششششش کنی و بدونی که به چیزی که میخوای میرسی نه فقط یه تصور ذهنی باید ایمان قلبی داشته باشی « شبیه معلم دینی شدم  »


نه  اتفاقا حرف درست و کاملیه 
ولی نمیدونم چرا نمیتونم این ایمان در خودم بدون شک کردن قلبیش کنم

----------


## mrmm1376

و یه چیز دیگه اگه شکست خوردین ناامید نشین بیشتر تلاش کنید من خودم تا دو هفته پیش فکر میکردم رتبه ام 22000 شده ولی هفته پیش که فهمیدم 30000 شدم ناامید نشدم بیشتر تلاش کردم و هفته پیش 5 ساعت بیشتر درس خوندم پس نا امید نشین هیچ گاه

----------


## Hellish

به اون جمله ای که توی امضات هست ایمان بیار:\

 باهمینکار  نصف راهو رفتی!

----------


## mrmm1376

> نه  اتفاقا حرف درست و کاملیه 
> ولی نمیدونم چرا نمیتونم این ایمان در خودم بدون شک کردن قلبیش کنم


شما باید پیشرفت رو توی خودتون احساس کنین تا به ایمان قلبی برسین مثلا خود من وقتی یه مبحثی که پارسال بلد نبودم الان میخونم و یاد میگیرم بیشتر به خودم امیدوار میشم و برای بعد بیشتر انگیزه میگیرم که اره من خنگ نیستم و از بقیه هیچی کم ندارم فقط باید بیشتر تلاش کنم

----------


## .dr

آره حرفاتون درست درسته
ولی نمیدونم کی و چطوری به این طرز فکرم پیروز بشم
البته تو جمع که میگه بلدم بلدم ولی تو تنهاییم  یه چیزی میگردم پیدا کنم بگم نه بلدم نیستی

----------


## .dr

واقعا نصف راه همین اعتماد بنفسه اگه باشه می مونه 50درصد بقیه راه

----------


## Hellish

حس میکنم از اون دسته آدمایی هستی که در قبال هیچی از خودت خیلی توقع داری!ینی انتظار داری با یک ساعت خوندن یک فصل شیمی (مثلن)بتونی بیشتر تست ها رو درست جواب بدی!و چون به این سطح از توقعت نمیرسی راضی نمیشی از خودت و اعتماد به نفس کمی داری!

من خودم هر وقت ازمون میدم میام خونه یه کاغذ بر میدارم اسم درس رو مینویسم رو به روش ساعت مطالعه ام طی این دو هفته و تعداد تست هایی که برای این درس زدم و جلوی اونها درصد ازمونم رو مینویسم!اینکار خیلی کمک کنندس.،،حداقل بهم نشون میده در قبال یک ساعت خوندن زبان بدون هیچگونه تست نباید از خودم توقع صدردصد زدن داشته باشم همون هفتاد و پنج درصدی که زدم در حد تلاشم بوده و کافیه!

----------


## .dr

> حس میکنم از اون دسته آدمایی هستی که در قبال هیچی از خودت خیلی توقع داری!ینی انتظار داری با یک ساعت خوندن یک فصل شیمی (مثلن)بتونی بیشتر تست ها رو درست جواب بدی!و چون به این سطح از توقعت نمیرسی راضی نمیشی از خودت و اعتماد به نفس کمی داری!
> 
> من خودم هر وقت ازمون میدم میام خونه یه کاغذ بر میدارم اسم درس رو مینویسم رو به روش ساعت مطالعه ام طی این دو هفته و تعداد تست هایی که برای این درس زدم و جلوی اونها درصد ازمونم رو مینویسم!اینکار خیلی کمک کنندس.،،حداقل بهم نشون میده در قبال یک ساعت خوندن زبان بدون هیچگونه تست نباید از خودم توقع صدردصد زدن داشته باشم همون هفتاد و پنج درصدی که زدم در حد تلاشم بوده و کافیه!




راستش  درسته شاید به خاطر تحسین اطرافیاست  فکر میکنم باید با کم خوندن عالی باشم  

خیلی از حرفتون خوشم اومد چون تا حالا با این دید خودمو ندیده بودم ممنون

----------


## mrmm1376

> راستش  درسته شاید به خاطر تحسین اطرافیاست  فکر میکنم باید با کم خوندن عالی باشم  
> 
> خیلی از حرفتون خوشم اومد چون تا حالا با این دید خودمو ندیده بودم ممنون


دوتا نکته بهتون میگم 
1 . اول با خودتون رو راست باشین خودتون رو گول نزنین مثلا یه بار یه کتاب رو روزنامه وار میخونی میگی بلدم تموم شد رفت
 2 . راه چندین و چند ساله رو یه شبه نمیشه رفت پیشرفت گام به گام هست یهویی که نیست نمونه اش خود من ازمون اول قلم چی ترازم شد 4700 دومی رو بکوب خوندم رفتم برای تراز بالای 7000 نتیجه اش چی شد 59 تا غلط زدم ترازم شد 5300 کلی غصه خوردم ولی حداقل برام یاداوری شد که راه صد ساله رو یک شبه نمیشه رفت .

----------


## Hellish

> راستش  درسته شاید به خاطر تحسین اطرافیاست  فکر میکنم باید با کم خوندن عالی باشم  
> 
> خیلی از حرفتون خوشم اومد چون تا حالا با این دید خودمو ندیده بودم ممنون


خوشحالم که متوجه نقص کارت شدی

----------


## ShahabM

راز شکست خوردن من فقط درس نخوندن و تنبلی بود!!! شما این اشتباه رو نکنید.

----------


## Hellish

> دوتا نکته بهتون میگم 
> 1 . اول با خودتون رو راست باشین خودتون رو گول نزنین مثلا یه بار یه کتاب رو روزنامه وار میخونی میگی بلدم تموم شد رفت
>  2 . راه چندین و چند ساله رو یه شبه نمیشه رفت پیشرفت گام به گام هست یهویی که نیست نمونه اش خود من ازمون اول قلم چی ترازم شد 4700 دومی رو بکوب خوندم رفتم برای تراز بالای 7000 نتیجه اش چی شد 59 تا غلط زدم ترازم شد 5300 کلی غصه خوردم ولی حداقل برام یاداوری شد که راه صد ساله رو یک شبه نمیشه رفت .


۵۹ تا غلط؟
دوست عزیز...بهت پیشنهاد میکنم توی خونه وقتی تست میزنی تکنیک ضربدر منها رو حتما اجراش کنی...و قدرت نه گفتن به سری سوالات رو در خودت به وجود بیاری!حیفه واقعن....اینهمه غلط باعث شد سوالهای درستت هم پوچ شد!

----------


## mrmm1376

> ۵۹ تا غلط؟
> دوست عزیز...بهت پیشنهاد میکنم توی خونه وقتی تست میزنی تکنیک ضربدر منها رو حتما اجراش کنی...و قدرت نه گفتن به سری سوالات رو در خودت به وجود بیاری!حیفه واقعن....اینهمه غلط باعث شد سوالهای درستت هم پوچ شد!


اره به خاطر همین بود که میخواستم راه صد ساله رو یه شبه برم وگرنه ترازم 5800 میشد خوب نیست ولی از 5300 خیلی بهتره

----------


## therealfarshid

یکی منو راهنمایی میتونه بکنه؟
پارسال به امید رتبه 1تا 10 خوندم ولی بعد از عید حتی روزی 1 ساعت هم نخوندم و بیشتر روزها بیرون میرفتم شدم 4k وقتی قبول نشدم نابود شدم اندازه حجم رضازاده گریه کردم(چون همه درس ها رو 80 90 و زبان رو صد زدم ولی وقت نیووردم زیست بزنم چون گفتم 50 تا سوال هس بعد هر سوال 4 تا گزینش خودشون سواله انگار 200 سواله اول بقیه رو بزنم بعد بیام سر زیست-تازه دو هفته آخر فقط زیست خوندم وقتی نزدم نابود شدم) بعد برا تکمیل ظرفیت هم شانسم رو امتحانیدم ولی نشد الان هم نه میتونم بیرون نرم نه میتونم نت نیام درس هم کارم شده فقط زیست اونم فقط کتاب درسی و درسنامه های کتاب های موجود حتی 1 تست هم نمیزنم هیچ آزمون آزمایشی هم نمیرم
یکی ی راهی میتونه بذاره جلو من؟
خواهشا راهنمایی فرمایید هرکی هرچی میدونه حتی اگه فک میکنه خیلی هم فایده نداره باز بگه تو بد وضعیتی هستم کلاس زیست هم میرم ولی فقط رفتنه هیچ تلاشی ندارم بی انگیزه بی انگیزه شدم حتی میخواستم برم عضو سپاه و ارتش و از این جور چیزا بشم بعد بجنگم بمیرم بس که نامیدم

----------


## .dr

آدم دوست داره زودتر به هدف برسه ، صبر کردن کار من نیست من همیشه شب امتحانی بودم اونوقت 24 ساعته راحت می خوندم بدون احساس خستگی خوشبختانه نتیجه شب زنده داریهام همیشه خوب میشد

یکیم اجبار، اگه تکلیف مدرسه بود انجام میدادم ولی هیچوقت سر خود یه کتاب دستم نمیگرفتم تا برای دل خودم بخونم

حس رقابت دوست دارم الان که فاصله افتاد کسی رو نمشناسم دیگه حسی برای خوندن ندارم انگارنه انگار باید برا خودم بخونم چنین چیزی در منکه نیست

----------


## mrmm1376

> آدم دوست داره زودتر به هدف برسه ، صبر کردن کار من نیست من همیشه شب امتحانی بودم اونوقت 24 ساعته راحت می خوندم بدون احساس خستگی خوشبختانه نتیجه شب زنده داریهام همیشه خوب میشد
> 
> یکیم اجبار، اگه تکلیف مدرسه بود انجام میدادم ولی هیچوقت سر خود یه کتاب دستم نمیگرفتم تا برای دل خودم بخونم
> 
> حس رقابت دوست دارم الان که فاصله افتاد کسی رو نمشناسم دیگه حسی برای خوندن ندارم انگارنه انگار باید برا خودم بخونم چنین چیزی در منکه نیست


عمو کاظم یه حرف قشنگ میزنه میگه با خودت رقابت کن هر روز تلاشت رو از دیروز بیشتر کن همین انجمن بعد ازمون بیعضی از بچه ها میان کارنامه هاشون رو میزارن بیا کارنامه ها رو ببین اگه دفتر برنامه ریزی داری هر روز تکمیل کن توی بلند مدت خیلی کمک کننده است و بهت انگیزه میده منم مثل تو بودم همیشه شب امتحانی و با زور درس میخوندم ولی وقتی ازمونام رو تحلیل میکنم انگیزه میگیرم و بیشتر تلاش میکنم باید روی روندش بیفتی که بفهمی چی میگم

----------


## mrmm1376

> یکی منو راهنمایی میتونه بکنه؟
> پارسال به امید رتبه 1تا 10 خوندم ولی بعد از عید حتی روزی 1 ساعت هم نخوندم و بیشتر روزها بیرون میرفتم شدم 4k وقتی قبول نشدم نابود شدم اندازه حجم رضازاده گریه کردم(چون همه درس ها رو 80 90 و زبان رو صد زدم ولی وقت نیووردم زیست بزنم چون گفتم 50 تا سوال هس بعد هر سوال 4 تا گزینش خودشون سواله انگار 200 سواله اول بقیه رو بزنم بعد بیام سر زیست-تازه دو هفته آخر فقط زیست خوندم وقتی نزدم نابود شدم) بعد برا تکمیل ظرفیت هم شانسم رو امتحانیدم ولی نشد الان هم نه میتونم بیرون نرم نه میتونم نت نیام درس هم کارم شده فقط زیست اونم فقط کتاب درسی و درسنامه های کتاب های موجود حتی 1 تست هم نمیزنم هیچ آزمون آزمایشی هم نمیرم
> یکی ی راهی میتونه بذاره جلو من؟
> خواهشا راهنمایی فرمایید هرکی هرچی میدونه حتی اگه فک میکنه خیلی هم فایده نداره باز بگه تو بد وضعیتی هستم کلاس زیست هم میرم ولی فقط رفتنه هیچ تلاشی ندارم بی انگیزه بی انگیزه شدم حتی میخواستم برم عضو سپاه و ارتش و از این جور چیزا بشم بعد بجنگم بمیرم بس که نامیدم


به نظرم باید تست زمان دار بیشتر بزنی تا وقت کم نیاری سر جلسه منم همیشه وقت کم میارم ولی از وقتی تست زمان دار میزنم وضعیتم بهتر شده

----------


## .dr

> یکی منو راهنمایی میتونه بکنه؟
> پارسال به امید رتبه 1تا 10 خوندم ولی بعد از عید حتی روزی 1 ساعت هم نخوندم و بیشتر روزها بیرون میرفتم شدم 4k وقتی قبول نشدم نابود شدم اندازه حجم رضازاده گریه کردم(چون همه درس ها رو 80 90 و زبان رو صد زدم ولی وقت نیووردم زیست بزنم چون گفتم 50 تا سوال هس بعد هر سوال 4 تا گزینش خودشون سواله انگار 200 سواله اول بقیه رو بزنم بعد بیام سر زیست-تازه دو هفته آخر فقط زیست خوندم وقتی نزدم نابود شدم) بعد برا تکمیل ظرفیت هم شانسم رو امتحانیدم ولی نشد الان هم نه میتونم بیرون نرم نه میتونم نت نیام درس هم کارم شده فقط زیست اونم فقط کتاب درسی و درسنامه های کتاب های موجود حتی 1 تست هم نمیزنم هیچ آزمون آزمایشی هم نمیرم
> یکی ی راهی میتونه بذاره جلو من؟
> خواهشا راهنمایی فرمایید هرکی هرچی میدونه حتی اگه فک میکنه خیلی هم فایده نداره باز بگه تو بد وضعیتی هستم کلاس زیست هم میرم ولی فقط رفتنه هیچ تلاشی ندارم بی انگیزه بی انگیزه شدم حتی میخواستم برم عضو سپاه و ارتش و از این جور چیزا بشم بعد بجنگم بمیرم بس که نامیدم




البته نباید راهنمایت کنم چون خودم راه موفقیت رو هنوز نیافتم ولی به راهنمایی شما منی که حتی به 50 نرسوندم نیاز دارم ولی تا اونجایی که فک میکنم درسته :

فقط زیست نخون میشی پارسال من که هر ماه یه درس میخوندم مرور نکردم ،پس درسای دیگه که بلدی فقط تست بزن ازشون تا یادت نرن

خود منم شیمی وقت کم آوردم نزدم اینو دیگه نمیدون م چی باید کرد من وقت زیادم رو دادم به ریاضی که این بلا رو سر خودم آوردم

زیستم به نظرم باید کتاب حفظشی مثلا میگن مفهومیه کجایه این سوالا مفهومیه یه کلمه رو برداشتن جاش کلمه نزدیک گذشتن شده اشتباه مثلا شده سوال عالی کجای این سوالا از مفهوم سوال شده باید فقط .... خونی کنی تا این سوالا باکتریایی که تو یه سوال زاد و ولد میکنن رو سریع پاسخ بدی

و 
تست بزنی تا جاهای که دقت نکردی رو پیدا کنی و بخونی چون شنیدم با حفظ کردن به 50درصد سوال میشه جواب داد بقیه درصد هم میشه تست زیاد

درمورد تفریحم هر کسی فرق میکنه یکی یه مبحث رو تو یه ساعت میبنده یکیم 5 یا بیشتر  اینطوری یکی وقت زیاد داره یکی نه باید سعی کنی افراط و تفریط نشه بقیش حله

----------


## .dr

> عمو کاظم یه حرف قشنگ میزنه میگه با خودت رقابت کن هر روز تلاشت رو از دیروز بیشتر کن همین انجمن بعد ازمون بیعضی از بچه ها میان کارنامه هاشون رو میزارن بیا کارنامه ها رو ببین اگه دفتر برنامه ریزی داری هر روز تکمیل کن توی بلند مدت خیلی کمک کننده است و بهت انگیزه میده منم مثل تو بودم همیشه شب امتحانی و با زور درس میخوندم ولی وقتی ازمونام رو تحلیل میکنم انگیزه میگیرم و بیشتر تلاش میکنم باید روی روندش بیفتی که بفهمی چی میگم


نه آزمون نمیرم . دفترم خودم درست کردم دارم پر میکنم  . اگه تو خوندن کند عمل نکنم از آبان شروع کردم میخوام دی تموم کنم وبقیش تست بزنم بعد که فکر کردم به تسلط رسیدم انوقت جامع ها میرم

----------


## fan

> ممنون از نظراتون
> 
> رمز اصلی شکست من اونایی که شما گفتید یکم هست ولی بیشتر 
> 
> 1- تست نزدن ( چون همیشه دو گذینه رو حذف میکنم بعد بین دو گ
> ذینه دیگه گیر میکنم همیشه هم گذینه اشتباه انتخاب میکنم)
> همیشه برای مرور میگم نه باید بازم کتاب و جزوه بخونم دیگه وقت تست خسته میشم ونمیزنم
> 
> 2- نمیدونم چرا با اشتیاق نمیخونم همیشه با بی رغبتی میخونم ( به خاطر فاصله زیادی که با کنکور داشتم یا از حفظ بودن کتاب خلاصه نمیدونم)


سلام، با عرض شرمندگی گ"ز"ینه درست هست.اما پاسختون::اصلا شانسی گزینه ها رو انتخاب نکنید،اول کتاب درسی رو کامل بخونید،بعدش بخش اموزشی کتاب کمک درسی رو بخونید،بعد تست حل کنید و فقط از طریق حل کردن به پاسخ برسید.اوایل هم زمان نگیرید،فقط توجهتون به صحیح حل کردن و گزینه صحیح باشه.همیشه شروع کردن سخته.همه ی حواشی رو چه درونی چه بیرونی رو یکباره کنار بگذارید و شروع کنید و میخ رو محکم بکوبید.
و این رو همیشه به یاد داشته باشید که
کارها نیکو شود،اما به صبر. و قدم اول رو محکم برداریدچون:: خشت اول چون نهد معمار کج/تاثریا میرود دیوار کج

----------


## zaahraaa

> سلام دوستِ عزیز؛من امسال برای۴ اُمین بار میخوام کنکور بدم.امسال مطمئناً به چیزی که میخوام میرسم.✌میدونی چرا اینقدر با اطمینان میگم؟چون میدونم سالهای گذشته چه اشتباهاتی کردم و امسال هرگز اون اشتباهات رو تکرار نمیکنم.میدونم اگر تمامِ تلاشم رو بکنم حتماً موفق میشم.فرمولِ شکست::خواب بیش از حد+توجه به حرف و افکار و خواسته دیگران+نگرانی بابت مسائلِ پیشِ پا افتاده و یا فردایِ نیامده+عدم اعتماد به نفس و ترس از شکست+عدم الویت بندیِ کارها+عدم ترکِ عادات بد+اعتیاد به شبکه های اجتماعی و فیلم و سریال(من خودم اعتیاد به اینترنت و فیلم و سریالم از بین رفت به کمک نظراتِ دوستان تو انجمن)+محدود کردنِ خود به حصار خانه و عدم تفریحِ به اندازه و مناسب.ببین فقط بدون،درگیر حواشی نشو.صبح فقط با فکر درس پاشو و با خودت بگو امروز روز خیلی خوبیه و من میخوام برم سرکارم مثل همه مردم.اصلاً به بازی کامپیوتری و فیلم و سریالهایی که دنبال میکنی و یا میخوان تولید بشن و...فکر نکن.من خودم با این ترفند الان اصلا فکرم سمت حواشی نمیره.اصلا سراغِ فیلمها و سریالهایِ جدید نرو،یعنی شروع نکن سریالی رو ببینی.و اصلاً وارد سایتهای سرگرمی نشو.به افکار و خواسته های دیگران و اینکه اگه تمام تلاشت رو بکنی ولی درس یادت بره و رد بشی فکر نکن.مطمئن باش اگر درگیر حواشی نشی و محکم و استوار و با دلی شاد و افکارِ مثبت درس بخونی و ایستگاه هایِ مروری و جبرانیِ متعددی برایِ خودت تعیین کنی،حتماً بهترین رو بدست میاری.اصلا دیگران رو پیگیر نباش و خودت رو باهاشون مقایسه نکن.راهِ خودت رو پیدا کن و به جلو نگاه کن و با سرعت و قدرت حرکت کن.
> 
> فرستاده شده از SM-T815ِ من با Tapatalk




واقعا عاااالی گفتی....حرفات واقعا چیزاییه که کنکوریا باهاش درگیرن

----------


## کنکوری 96

> سلام دوستِ عزیز؛من امسال برای۴ اُمین بار میخوام کنکور بدم.امسال مطمئناً به چیزی که میخوام میرسم.✌میدونی چرا اینقدر با اطمینان میگم؟چون میدونم سالهای گذشته چه اشتباهاتی کردم و امسال هرگز اون اشتباهات رو تکرار نمیکنم.میدونم اگر تمامِ تلاشم رو بکنم حتماً موفق میشم.فرمولِ شکست::خواب بیش از حد+توجه به حرف و افکار و خواسته دیگران+نگرانی بابت مسائلِ پیشِ پا افتاده و یا فردایِ نیامده+عدم اعتماد به نفس و ترس از شکست+عدم الویت بندیِ کارها+عدم ترکِ عادات بد+اعتیاد به شبکه های اجتماعی و فیلم و سریال(من خودم اعتیاد به اینترنت و فیلم و سریالم از بین رفت به کمک نظراتِ دوستان تو انجمن)+محدود کردنِ خود به حصار خانه و عدم تفریحِ به اندازه و مناسب.ببین فقط بدون،درگیر حواشی نشو.صبح فقط با فکر درس پاشو و با خودت بگو امروز روز خیلی خوبیه و من میخوام برم سرکارم مثل همه مردم.اصلاً به بازی کامپیوتری و فیلم و سریالهایی که دنبال میکنی و یا میخوان تولید بشن و...فکر نکن.من خودم با این ترفند الان اصلا فکرم سمت حواشی نمیره.اصلا سراغِ فیلمها و سریالهایِ جدید نرو،یعنی شروع نکن سریالی رو ببینی.و اصلاً وارد سایتهای سرگرمی نشو.به افکار و خواسته های دیگران و اینکه اگه تمام تلاشت رو بکنی ولی درس یادت بره و رد بشی فکر نکن.مطمئن باش اگر درگیر حواشی نشی و محکم و استوار و با دلی شاد و افکارِ مثبت درس بخونی و ایستگاه هایِ مروری و جبرانیِ متعددی برایِ خودت تعیین کنی،حتماً بهترین رو بدست میاری.اصلا دیگران رو پیگیر نباش و خودت رو باهاشون مقایسه نکن.راهِ خودت رو پیدا کن و به جلو نگاه کن و با سرعت و قدرت حرکت کن.
> 
> فرستاده شده از SM-T815ِ من با Tapatalk


*سلام 
احسن به این شجاعت شما 
فقط میخواستم بپرسم شما اقا هستین ؟؟؟ ( برای وضعیت خدمت پرسیدم ! )
*

----------


## Yasin04

*من پارسال خیلی خوب شروع کرده بودم اما تقریبا از دی به بعد که امتحان میان ترم شروع شد رفتم رو گوشی و اینترنت و سرم رو اینا گرم شد البته کتاب هم میخوندم ولی سعی میکردم زودتر تموم کنم و سریع برم رو اینترنت و اینو میشه دلیل اصلی گفت 
اما دلیل دیگه چند برنامه ای و اشفتگی با گرفتن مشورت های بد بود که نتونستم خوب ازمونارو بدم با اینکه تصمیم و عزم خوبی داشتم که فقط بخونم و حرف بقیه و مشاوره های بقیه رو گوش کنم و طبق اونا پیش برم که متاسفانه مشاوران خوبی نداشتم
دلیل اخر هم تست نزدن تو دوران جمع بندی هستش یعنی یه جورایی دوماه اخر مونده به کنکور فقط تست کنکور سراسری رو زدم درصورتی نباید فقط رو این سوالات سراسری که قبلا هم این سوالات رو جدا جدا زده بودم رو میزدم و علاوه بر این سوالات کنکور سوالات و تست های تالیفی سنجش و اینارو هم میزدم که متاسفانه نشد*

----------


## elahe97m

*آدم هيچوقت شكست نميخوره فقط دست ازتلاش می كشه 

* :10: 
*
*

----------

